# Wheelchair Accessible Desk/Workstation



## tctaylor79 (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any plans/ideas for how to build a "wheelchair friendly" workspace? I have been asked to custom build a desk type piece of furniture that will be wheelchair accessible. The idea is to allow the person using this piece to access art supplies from cubbies/drawers and have a space to do her artwork. Any suggestions?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Use the search thingie and look for ADA specifications. It should take you to the government page. If you search for "ADA specs for desk" you'll get links to furniture suppliers meeting ADA specs. 

Looking at the furniture, there should be a list of dimensions for any piece.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 on rrich.BW


----------

